# Casting in the USA



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well it looks like I will be able to cast with a few of the guys and gals during October as my good lady wife has just booked our tickets to the USA. 

I would appreciate any info on what is available aside from the casting for the comp scheduled for the 23/24th of October as I want to keep the good lady happy.

All ideas appreciated


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

I look forward to seeing you again. Hope you make it to the East Coast during your USA adventure. We'll get in some casting and fishing... 

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

which states do you expect to hit?
would like to meet you as i've seen so many of your video's.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Current plan is Texas and possibly a few of the east coast states

The wife is organizing most of the time but the weekends are mine:
D


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Well it looks like I will be able to cast with a few of the guys and gals during October as my good lady wife has just booked our tickets to the USA.
> 
> I would appreciate any info on what is available aside from the casting for the comp scheduled for the 23/24th of October as I want to keep the good lady happy.
> 
> All ideas appreciated


I sent you a PM.

Earl-dc/Earl Blake AKA TriniCast


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Earl, 

Thanks for the details in the PM , I have sent a reply email over . Really looking forward to casting with all of you and having a top holiday. 

Will need to start some serious training in the lead up


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

A side trip to Cape Hatteras in October would be prime.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's what I find scheduled:

http://nickawaymedia.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3665
SFCCI 2010 Tournament Schedule, October 16th & 17th 2010 - Texas Open in Kingsville, TX

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=1167
Sportcast USA 2010 Tournament Schedule, October 23-24 National Championship Marlton NJ 

The attraction at Kingsville is the King Ranch. For a few dollars you can take about a 1 1/2 hour bus ride on the ranch. The next closest attraction would be the Alamo.

There are a lot of attractions close to New Jersey. The Liberty Bell is not far away. Baltimore has a nice aquarium. You could easily spend over a month at the National Mall (DC). You can get a hotel near the end of one of the DC beltways and take the metro into the city.

[EDIT] Almost forgot. A bauble for your lady.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hope_Diamond

Don


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*East Coast Visit*

Jeremy,

If you are planning to travel to the east coast my suggestion would be that you visit the Washington, D.C. area. Not only will you be able to enjoy all the tourist sites and activities but we are only about 2.5 hrs. drive from the U.S. Nationals Tournament in New Jersey. In addition to the sites and sounds of Washington we also have good access to some pretty good fishing locally and the ocean is only a couple of hrs. drive away. The guys in Texas are well known for their hospitality but us east coasters would love to role out the welcome matt for you and your wife with some "down home sites, sounds and tast".

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HOPEFULLY YOU'LL MAKE IT OUT TO THE POINT. CAPE HATTERAS THAT IS!!!!
I'LL BE THERE. I'LL BE THE SMALLEST GUY WITH THE LONGEST ROD , OOPS COMPRESSOR SS THAT IS 
BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

JPS, if you come to the natioals on the 24 & 25 0f oct. there will be good striped bass ( rock) in delaware. also in N.J consider both. i will be in marlton and will be happy to meet you& wife. i'll be the old guy there.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

billr87 said:


> JPS, if you come to the natioals on the 24 & 25 0f oct. there will be good striped bass ( rock) in delaware. also in N.J consider both. i will be in marlton and will be happy to meet you& wife. i'll be the old guy there.


hey, Bill................... you still eating chicken?????? Had several nice ahi off the end of the fuel pier tonight, modified cedar plugs green feathers, and a little lead so you can cast them. switched to braid and now its the only line I use.

Presently on the mend from the removal of several melanoma's in Hono, now wear long sleeves.

take care,

Black Sheep Tom


----------

